# Which 1TB external HDD should I buy?



## goku_dbz (Jul 6, 2012)

WD My Passport Essential SE USB 3.0 WDBACX0010BBK
( WD My Passport Essential SE USB 3.0 2.5 Inch 1 TB External Hard Disk | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com )
or
Seagate Expansion Portable 1 TB USB 3.0 STAX1000302
( Seagate Expansion Portable 1 TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com )
or
Seagate Free Agent GoFlex 1TB USB 3.0 STAA1000302
( Seagate Free Agent GoFlex 1TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive | External Hard Drive | Flipkart.com )
or some other HDD?


EDIT:

Hard Disk Drives India, Western Digital Hard Disk Price, Buy WD 1 TB My Passport Essential Online - Infibeam.com
or
Hard Disk Drives India, Western Digital Hard Disk Price, Buy 1 TB Elements -2.5 Portable USB Online - Infibeam.com ?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 6, 2012)

WD My Passport Essential SE USB 3.0 WDBACX0010BBK


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any difference in performance in above mentioned 3 HDD as all are USB3.0 compatible ?


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll go for Western Digital WDBACX0010BBK.

EDIT: Some recent reviews of WD WDBACX0010BBK say that the HDD dies after some months. :/


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2012)

goku_dbz said:


> EDIT: Some recent reviews of WD WDBACX0010BBK say that the HDD dies after some months. :/



Do one thing.
Read reviews of other products, and I am sure you will find some reviews of them dying too.

The point is that no product is perfect. And electronic items specially are susceptible to damage due to countless reasons. Also if you are watching negative reviews, also have a look at positive ones. The WD model is the best among those which you quoted.
Rest is your decision.


----------



## prasanth11 (Jul 8, 2012)

Seagate Goflex 1tb is one I am using right now

I am using it over E sata port,it give trasfer speeds of 50-65mb/sec 
and for usb 2.0 it gives about 25-30mb/s speeds


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 9, 2012)

OK, I'm gonna buy the WD model.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 9, 2012)

WD Elements 1TB is available in market at 5.7k.. i think that could be good deal..


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 9, 2012)

Hard Disk Drives India, Western Digital Hard Disk Price, Buy WD 1 TB My Passport Essential Online - Infibeam.com
vs
Hard Disk Drives India, Western Digital Hard Disk Price, Buy 1 TB Elements -2.5 Portable USB Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ I think the only difference between them is that passport is smaller. Now its up to you to decide.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 9, 2012)

not much of diff. in size.. bt basically passport has all s/w tools for sync, back up, etc etc


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 10, 2012)

IS WDBACX0010BBK 5400 or 5200 RPM?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^It would be 5400rpm only.. i was trying on internet bt couldn't find the specs..


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 10, 2012)

According to this website, "There is a 2.5-inch WDC WD10TMVV 1 TB 5200 RPM (yes, not 5400 RPM) laptop hard drive with 8 MB cache inside the enclosure":
Western Digital My Passport Essential SE 1TB
:/


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah bt this is USB2.0.. older model.. 
need to find for new model USB3.0.. 

WD elements is 5400rpm..


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 18, 2012)

Just a few days after I ordered WD My Passport Essential( *www.infibeam.com/Hard_Disk/i-WD-1-TB-Hard-Disk/P-CA-HD-Western-Digital-WDBACX0010BBK-PESN.html ) from infibeam, they started selling a newer model( *www.infibeam.com/Hard_Disk/i-Weste...D-Western-Digital-WDBBEP0010BBK.html?id=Black ).
Does anyone know whether the newer model has any significant advantage over the older one?
Should I cancel my current order and order the newer one?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 18, 2012)

no.. only looks and size.. no difference in performance.. 

i purchased Hard Disk Drives India, Western Digital Hard Disk Price, Buy WD Elements Portable 1 TB USB Online - Infibeam.com .. few days back

^^ just wanted to knw, have u used any coupon in ur purchase?


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 18, 2012)

No. I googled for coupons but couldn't find any.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 18, 2012)

ohkk.. there was discount for icici and AMEX card user..


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 21, 2012)

Got it today.
*s9.postimage.org/6y0ur0o23/Photo0224.jpg


----------



## rider (Jul 22, 2012)

External Drives India, Western Digital External Price, Buy Western Digital 1 TB MY PASSPORT Online - Infibeam.com

How is the new model? What are the new features?


----------



## goku_dbz (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought the old model. :/


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 22, 2012)

rider said:


> External Drives India, Western Digital External Price, Buy Western Digital 1 TB MY PASSPORT Online - Infibeam.com
> 
> How is the new model? What are the new features?



this model is good if u want it for back up purpose and you sync your Desktop/Laptop data on regular basic.. 
otherwise get the WD elements dude.. from infibeam only.. i received this in 2 days only..


----------



## rider (Jul 22, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> this model is good if u want it for back up purpose and you sync your Desktop/Laptop data on regular basic..
> otherwise get the WD elements dude.. from infibeam only.. i received this in 2 days only..



Did you get USB 3.0 cable with elements and what is the speed difference?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2012)

5665 price was attractive so even i bought WD portable 1tb from infibeam. It should be here on the 26th. So how is it performing guys?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 22, 2012)

rider said:


> Did you get USB 3.0 cable with elements and what is the speed difference?



yeah its has USB3.0 cable.. there wud be no difference in speed of WD elements and WD Passport... the difference i have already told u above..



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 5665 price was attractive so even i bought WD portable 1tb from infibeam. It should be here on the 26th. So how is it performing guys?



use the coupon if you have American express card.. you will get the same drive at arnd 5k


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2012)

Who has an American express card? All I see is visa and MasterCard :-\


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 22, 2012)

^^i dnt knw.. may b ur frndz n relative..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 24, 2012)

I know absolutely no one with Amex cards nor have I seen anyone with it except my USA uncle

k so it has arrived.. good service by infibeam.. only 3 days.. finally all my stuff will get backed up


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ nice congrats.. mine was received in 2 days..  btw which one did u order? WD elements or passport?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Elements


----------



## Renny (Aug 7, 2012)

Elements SE? I read many reviews saying the USB port on the drive casing doesn't connect well with the cable, any such issues?

Amazon.com: Profile for Robert C. Berwick


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

Buy External Drives India, Western Digital External Price, Buy Western Digital 1 TB MY PASSPORT Online - Infibeam.com

It's a new good looking model and slimmer than elements.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 7, 2012)

Go for any drive without password protection.
As per one data forensic/ recovery guy its tough and costly affair to recover data if the hdd fails.


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

What is this password protection feature? Is it some kind of software/bloat that can be removed?


----------

